# Pics of my new baby hedgie!



## ShadowRancher (Dec 22, 2011)

Even though if anyone had asked what animal I wanted right now it would have been an Indian star, my friend James gets props for my new hedgehog (even if he did dump it on me because he knew I wouldn't be able to resist ). So James got this beautiful baby girl for his kind of snotty girlfriend that I never really loved (besides the point, except I don't feel bad for not letting her raise an animal) but she broke up with him before he could give it too her so she ended up with me. 
This was the 13th, James got her the 10th I believe, and I just remembered this forum has a spot for "other animals" so here you go!

Her name is Kima (I was watching The Wire right after I got her so she got Dt. Greggs name because she is awesome...)

Rolly belly, James got her from a breeder at 6 wks she was the runt at about half the size of her siblings and skinny...I know obesity can be a problem later on but I think is ok that she's gained quite a bit in the last week at this stage (if anyone has input on this it is welcome)











James' pic from the show he got her at, compare with below (in this pic she is in our friend bri's hand which is bat the same size as mine)





A few minutes ago in my hand... I'm at my grandmothers and away from my scale
but I'd say she's gained at least 20 grams in the last week and a half, maybe more (the vet weighed her at 30 grams on the 15th).


----------



## Kristina (Dec 22, 2011)

Congrats, she is adorable  I love my Hedgie, they are such neat little critters!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Dec 22, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Congrats, she is adorable  I love my Hedgie, they are such neat little critters!



Thanks! I'm in love  I'm still a bit irritated with James for being irresponsible, but I suppose it wasn't his fault and she has a happy home so it all turned out ok. I was worried about the trip to MI (my brother and I drove) but James couldn't keep her any longer and I told my vet my plan for moving her and she said it sounded ok (I took her in for a cough that was simultaneously adorable and terrifying, she started packing on the grams three days after the start of her antibiotic treatment). So I tucked her into a rubber maid with drill holes and got an electrical adapter so she could have a heating blanket and kept the car pretty warm...she didn't have a problem at all just snuggled and slept the whole way


----------



## bellyboo (Dec 22, 2011)

oh my, she is too cute!  Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 22, 2011)

She is just so adorable! My daughter, Erin, had one when she was a kid. I just loved that little "vacuum" cleaner.  I warned my husband about a year ago, that I would be getting one once I got to stay home... and came across one. Just not many around here ever for sale, so I am pretty safe that way. 

Yours is just such a sweet looking little thing.


----------



## reneereichert (Dec 22, 2011)

Love the dark face, too cute.


----------



## Kristina (Dec 22, 2011)

I thought the dark skin was cute too. Sonnet is white but she has pink skin. My first Hedgie, Sweetie, was salt and pepper.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 22, 2011)

She's cute, I fostered some Hedgies for a while. I have Sugar Gliders and was helping out the breeder. I had fun with the hedgies, but think I'll stick with gliders...


----------



## nikki0601 (Dec 22, 2011)

Aww, I posted not long ago when my sis dumped a hedgie on me, I am still getting used to mine, your seems much more tame, I'm jealous


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 22, 2011)

Very cute...


----------



## CLMoss (Dec 22, 2011)

I want one! Very cute little hedgie.


----------



## Kvoigt (Dec 22, 2011)

I love my hedgie!! lol she is albino and also pretty small and from what i know of her history she always has been. i like to spoil her b/c she is gettin older and she is quite a snuggle bug to


----------



## ShadowRancher (Dec 22, 2011)

bellyboo said:


> oh my, she is too cute!  Congrats on your new addition!



Thanks! I'm quite Smitten.




Jacqui said:


> She is just so adorable! My daughter, Erin, had one when she was a kid. I just loved that little "vacuum" cleaner.  I warned my husband about a year ago, that I would be getting one once I got to stay home... and came across one. Just not many around here ever for sale, so I am pretty safe that way.
> 
> Yours is just such a sweet looking little thing.



Does vacuum cleaner mean yours ate constantly too? I've been a bit worried about that 

And James got Kima at a reptile show so they may be closer than you expect! 



reneereichert said:


> Love the dark face, too cute.



I know, the little mask makes me think of the ferrets I had growing up



maggie3fan said:


> She's cute, I fostered some Hedgies for a while. I have Sugar Gliders and was helping out the breeder. I had fun with the hedgies, but think I'll stick with gliders...



I've always thought about gliders but I can only deal with so many mammals at a time  and the hedgie was what fell into my lap!



nikki0601 said:


> Aww, I posted not long ago when my sis dumped a hedgie on me, I am still getting used to mine, your seems much more tame, I'm jealous



I saw that post but didn't comment bc I didn't have one yet  Kima is super sweet, I held her almost the entire 12 hr drive to MI and she is super active... When she's awake, I have to keep reminding myself that she's a baby and it's normal (I tend to worry ). The only time she would Not uncurl was at the vet, they always make a liar of you.

I don't really know what would help yours be more comfortable, have you tried the thing where you sleep with a scrap of fleece or teeshirt and then let them sleep with it, so they get used to your scent? Kima still starts when she doesn't see me coming and she's usually curled up when I get her out, she just uncurls quickly.


Thanks every one else!

...I didn't realize how many new posts there were when I started replying to ALL of them


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 22, 2011)

awww what a cutie! love the little tummy and feet in the first pic!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Dec 22, 2011)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> awww what a cutie! love the little tummy and feet in the first pic!



That's my fav too! She's such a little butterball right now!


----------



## laramie (Dec 22, 2011)

What a cutie!! Total cuteness overload! Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 23, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## ShadowRancher (Dec 23, 2011)

Haha thnx guys...so much harder to deal with in person


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Dec 23, 2011)

My cousin has a hedgehog. So cute.


----------

